# Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen



## allrounderab (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bastler,

ich möchte mir meine Ösen für Jerks selber biegen, wie bekomme ich sie am besten wirklich schön rund? Die Ösen bekomme ich gebogen, aber eben nicht alle perfekt rund. Habt ihr euch hierfür Vorrichtungen wie z.B. ein Brett mit Nägeln gebaut oder wie macht ihr das? Eine genaue Anleitung wäre perfekt, falls jemand ein Video oder Bilder zu einer möglichen Vorrichtung dazu hat, ein Traum. Also bitte so genau wie möglich beschreiben.
Ich danke euch.

MfG
Aaron


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Welche Drahtstärke verwendest du?

Sehr hilfreich:
http://www.paradiessteine.de/catalog/images/zubehoer/rundzange.jpg

Dünnen Draht kannst du einfach um nen Schraubendreher wickeln, und dann mit Spitzzangen an den passenden Stellen knicken.
Aber ne Rundzange ist schon echt klasse dafür.


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Wenn Du auf Dauer "selbständig" werden möchtest...
kann ich dieses Gerät, welches ich seit Jahren im Einsatz habe, nur empfehlen.

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/engtoolsboggs.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Für dünneren Draht (bis ~0,6) klappt auch das einfache Tool recht gut.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LURE-FORMING-WIRE-BENDING-TWISTING-TOOL-BY-WORTH-/320803042114?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL


Wenns aber nur ums Ösenformen geht, kannste dir auch zwei Nägel nebeneinander in ein Brett schlagen, Köpfe abschneiden und fertig.

http://www.make-your-own-fishing-lures.com/wire-leaders.html


----------



## allrounderab (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, hatte ganz vergessen die Dicke der Drähte dazu zu schreiben. Der eine hat 1,2mm und der andere 1,5mm , beide sind relativ starr und somit auch richtig stabil, genau wie ich es für die Jerks haben will.


----------



## allrounderab (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

@bafoangler

biegst du den Draht dann um die Rundzange, die du z.B. in einen Schraubstock einspannst oder wie? Stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



allrounderab schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antworten, hatte ganz vergessen die Dicke der Drähte dazu zu schreiben. Der eine hat 1,2mm und der andere 1,5mm , beide sind relativ starr und somit auch richtig stabil, genau wie ich es für die Jerks haben will.


 
1.5 mm ist aber schon etwas überdimensioniert , finde ich ......jedenfalls für Jerks unter ca. 15 cm , .......so'ne Eigenbau-Drahtösen bringen doch schon Einiges an Gewicht .

Ich benutze lieber Schraubösen , die Dinger kosten nicht die Welt und ich spare mir die ganze Biegerei .

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Ich nehme auch den 1,5mm Edelstahldraht für Jerks ab 15cm.
Keineswegs überdimensioniert.
Die Schraubösen sind ja auch 1,9mm-2,3mm stark.

Ich selbst brauche eigentlich keine perfekt runden Ösen. Deswegen knicke ich den Draht mehr als dass ich ihn rundbiege. Perfekt rund ist ein rein optisches Ding.
Die Rundzange setzt du ein wie ne Zange eben funktioniert....
Draht einklemmen und aus dem Handgelenk drehen, den Draht quasi um die Backen wickeln...

Ich mach das anders.
Ich mach mal Bilder...


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch den 1,5mm Edelstahldraht für Jerks ab 15cm.
> Keineswegs überdimensioniert.
> Die Schraubösen sind ja auch 1,9mm-2,3mm stark.
> 
> ...


 
............Für kleinere Köder als 15cm finde ich die Stärke schon zu dick , ....der Schaft wird ja schließlich verzwirbelt und ist dann fast doppelt so dick/schwer . 

Außerdem ist's echt hart , so'n Draht zu biegen !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

@ Diemai
Ja, sogar mehr als doppelt so dick. Für die Ösen aus 1,5mm Draht muss ich ein 5mm Loch bohren, das mit Harz gefüllt wird und dann kommt die Öse rein. Dafür zieht sich der Draht auch an der schweren 180g Jerke niemals auf, die Ösen verbiegen nicht und es schaut auch besser aus - subjektiv.
Für Wobbels eventuell ein Gewichtsproblem, für Jerks eher nicht. 

Erstmal den Draht 2mal rechtwinklig biegen...
http://img256.*ih.us/img256/8882/cimg4674.jpg

Dann die Enden leicht nach außen...
http://img546.*ih.us/img546/5372/cimg4675.jpg

Das längere Ende zurückbiegen, bis es etwa parallel zum kurzen Ende liegt...
http://img269.*ih.us/img269/1599/cimg4676x.jpg

Mit der Zange die Geschichte "plattquetschen", sodass eie einigermaßen runde Form bei rumkommt...
http://img263.*ih.us/img263/7498/cimg4677c.jpg

Schaut dan so aus...
http://img804.*ih.us/img804/9521/cimg4680.jpg

Dann das lange Ende ums kurze wickeln...
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/2916/cimg4682.jpg

Fertige Öse...
http://img534.*ih.us/img534/5273/cimg4684.jpg

Und verbaut sieht man nix vom Elend...
http://img208.*ih.us/img208/2678/cimg4685.jpg


----------



## allrounderab (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

@bafoangler

das ist was ich gesucht habe. Eine Anleitung mit schönen Bildern und Beschreibung dazu. Vielen vielen Dank dafür.

@diemai

kannst du mir eine Bezugsquelle für Schraubösen nennen, das was ich bisher auf die schnelle fand war nicht so der Bringer. Auch dir vielen Dank.


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Gerne 

Die Teile sind dann nicht ganz rund, aber mir reichts.

www.lureparts.nl hat Schraubösen. Sind mir aber zu teuer.
Für Edel-Freiwasser-keine-Hindernisse-Jerks würd ich die verbauen


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> www.lureparts.nl hat Schraubösen. Sind mir aber zu teuer.
> Für Edel-Freiwasser-keine-Hindernisse-Jerks würd ich die verbauen


 
Naja, jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen 


Ich denke aber schon, dass eine nicht rostende, Edelstahlschraube im laufe der Zeit einen besseren 
Gesamteindruck als eine galvanisierte hinterlässt |supergri


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



Bobster schrieb:


> Naja, jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen
> 
> 
> Ich denke aber schon, dass eine nicht rostende, Edelstahlschraube im laufe der Zeit einen besseren
> Gesamteindruck als eine galvanisierte hinterlässt |supergri



Ich hab Edelstahldraht im Einsatz, der rostet nicht. Und das bissl gebastel mach ich abends vor dem Fernseher nebenher.

20m Draht gibbets um 6-7€, größere Mengen werden entsprechend relativ billiger. Das gibt viele viele Ösen. Zumal die dann so lange ausfallen können wie gewünscht.
Ich zumindest finde den Preis von 18-20cent für n kleines Schräubchen doch etwas hochgegriffen. Da fahre ich mit Draht etwa 75% billiger - ohne Haltbarkeitsverlust. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu behaupten dass die nicht zugelötete Edelstahlöse eher aufbiegt als eine derart hergestellte Draht-Öse.


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Drahtösen biegen ab 7,30 Minuten.

 [youtube1]az27mRy-wcs[/youtube1]


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



west1 schrieb:


> Drahtösen biegen ab 7,30 Minuten.






Mach das mal mit 1,5mm Draht...
Mit 0,8mm noch gut machbar, 1mm würde -vielleicht- noch gehen.
1,5mm Draht hat gut den doppelten Querschnitt von 1mm (1,76mm² gegenüber 0,79mm²) und den 3,5fachen eines 0,8mm Drahtes (0,502mm²). 1,2mm --> 1,13mm².

Bei dünnem Draht geht das, für Otto-Normal-Verbraucher reicht auch ein Nagel, der im Schraubstock fixiert wird, und mit der Zange wird gezwirbelt.


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Mach das mal mit 1,5mm Draht...
> Mit 0,8mm noch gut machbar, 1mm würde -vielleicht- noch gehen.



Sag zu mir nicht, mach das mal! 
Es gibt nichts das nicht machbar wäre. 

Mal so auf die schnelle, wenns auch nicht so aussieht, es ist 1,5mm Draht (Edelstahl) #c


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



Die rechte schaut sogar brauchbar aus.
Bist aber bestimmt nicht so entspannt dagestanden wie im Vid :g

Oder stationäre Öse und dann gezwirbelt?

Aber präzise ist eben anders. Würden wohl auch in nem 6mm Loch klemmen.
Dennoch, dass es so gut (wie zumindest die rechte) funktioniert hätte ich nicht gedacht :m


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Bist aber bestimmt nicht so entspannt dagestanden wie im Vid :g



Doch, wieso nicht? 

Hab einen Nagel zurechtgebogen, in die Bohrmaschine gespannt und kurz  eingeschaltet, genauso wie im Video. 
Mit der richtigen Zange gings ganz gut, wäre selbst mit 2mm Draht kein Problem.


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Ich teste das mal daheim, irgendwo liegt noch der Weidezaundraht...
Die Enden von den Ösen sehen aber hier z.T. schon so aus als hätte sich der Draht in den Backen gedreht.


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Die Enden von den Ösen sehen aber hier z.T. schon so aus als hätte sich der Draht in den Backen gedreht.



Mit ner Flachzange kannst du es vergessen, ich hatte so eine und die ist stumpf, stumpfer geht nicht mehr.


----------



## bafoangler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

|supergri
Da schaut die Geschichte schon anders aus.
Mörder Hebel 
Gaaaaanz kurze gezahnte Backen wären da was.


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



allrounderab schrieb:


> @bafoangler
> 
> das ist was ich gesucht habe. Eine Anleitung mit schönen Bildern und Beschreibung dazu. Vielen vielen Dank dafür.
> 
> ...


 
Also , lureparts.nl wurde ja schon genannt , ....ich bestelle circa alle 1-3 Jahre bei www.mooreslures.com , ein kleineres Familiengeschäft in Wisconsin/USA .

Man muß hier beim Zoll zwar 19% Mehrwertsteuer und 4,3% EU-Importsteuer zahlen , aber das lohnt sich für mich immer noch , besonders falls der Euro eventuell 'mal wieder besser dastehen sollte#c#c#c.

Ich lasse aber immer per Land/See schicken , da das nur halb so viel kostet wie Luftfracht , ........dauert allerdings 3-8 Wochen , jenachdem .

Mr. Moore berechnet jedenfalls nicht solche astronomischen Versandpauschalen wie die großen US-Shops(glaub'ich nur Luftversand möglich) , und viele Sachen sind bei MooresLures auch günstiger .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Chiforce (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Hallo Alle zusammen,

evtl wäre auch mal ein Normteil (Splint) auszuprobieren:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_npmv=3&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=splint*+(edel*,rostf*)


----------



## allrounderab (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Vielen Dank Männer,

sind schöne Beiträge und Tipps dabei.

@west1

kannst du mir den Arbeitsschritt bitte ein wenig genauer erklären, das Video hat leider nicht die beste Qualität, vor allem interessiert mich wie er vor dem Part mit der Bohrmaschine den Draht biegt und evtl. verzwirbelt.
Da du es ja ausprobiert hast, sollte eine kurze Beschreibung ja ein Kinderspiel sein. Ein Video wäre natürlich der Oberknaller und sicher auch für andere hier nicht uninteressant.

Noch eine Frage an alle. Wo bezieht ihr eure Drähte her? Da ich erstmal nur Jerks bauen will, sollten diese relativ steif sein.

MfG
Aaron


----------



## bafoangler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



allrounderab schrieb:


> vor allem interessiert mich wie er vor dem Part mit der Bohrmaschine den Draht biegt und evtl. verzwirbelt.



Ich würd sagen, einfaches U gebogen, die Enden mit ner Zange festgehalten und eingehängt in den Nagel. Den Rest macht die Drehbewegung. 
Draht gibbets zb in der Bucht, ansonsten kannst auch mal bei ner Schlosserei nachfragen für größere Mengen.


----------



## Chiforce (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

moin moin,

edelstahl schweißdraht, kleine rolle ausm baumarkt z.b. oder sicherlich jeder schlosser paar meter "rest" umsonst, oder kaffekasse.

|wavey:


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Hallo Alle zusammen,
> 
> evtl wäre auch mal ein Normteil (Splint) auszuprobieren:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_npmv=3&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=splint*+%28edel*%2Crostf*%29


 
Solche Teile werden gelegentlich bei tauchenden Jerkbaits Modell wie "Suick" als Hakenösen verwendet , sonst aber eher kaum , ...es ist dazu ja ein flacher Körper nötig .

.......ich selber habe etwas ähnliche Konstruktionen aus 1,0mm V2A Draht aber auch schon als Schnur , -und Hakenösen verwendet , ......das hängt aber sehr von der Körperform des Köders ab .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



allrounderab schrieb:


> Ein Video wäre natürlich der Oberknaller und sicher auch für andere hier nicht uninteressant.


Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.
[youtube1]_ZVrob5QYrI[/youtube1]


----------



## bafoangler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Bombig!

Muss das zu Weihnachten, wenn ich daheim bin, auch mal ausprobieren. Zudem dann einige Klebetests, ob sich diese Ösen leichter aus den Bohrlöchern ziehen lassen als die bisherigen. Denn die Herstellung geht bedeutend schneller so. Und mehr als 50-60stk kann ich auch nicht machen, ohne dass die Finger schmerzen.
Hattest mal ne Rohrzange getestet?


----------



## allrounderab (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Danke Hubert,

du bist mein Held, so was wünschte ich mir. Echt super nett, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast um ein Video zu drehen, in der heutigen Gesellschaft nicht selbstverständlich. Du hast damit einem kleinem handwerklichem Drottel wie mir einen rießen Gefallen getan. Ich denke wohl einigen anderen auch. Also nochmals meinen Respekt, gibt leider keinen Verneigungsbutton.

MfG
Aaron

Ps: da die Maschine ja die Arbeit macht braucht man ja auch nicht so ein langes Drahtstück, wie lange nehmt ihr die? reichen 10 cm?

Noch etwas vergessen zu fragen:
Was hast du da in die Bohrmaschine gespannt? Einen selber gebogenen Nagel oder was? Was könnte man hierfür noch nutzen?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



> du bist mein Held, so was wünschte ich mir. Echt super nett, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast um ein Video zu drehen,


Du glaubst jetzt doch nicht im Ernst, dass der Hubert jetzt gerade mal eben den Video gedreht hat?
Er hat wahrscheinlich mit Mr. google nach Videos gesucht, dies hättest du auch selbst tun können!



> Ps: da die Maschine ja die Arbeit macht braucht man ja auch nicht so ein  langes Drahtstück, wie lange nehmt ihr die? reichen 10 cm?



Das kann man doch anhand des Films gut abschätzen,so ca. 10-12cm,schätze ich auch!

Jürgen


----------



## bafoangler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt doch nicht im Ernst, dass der Hubert jetzt gerade mal eben den Video gedreht hat?
> Er hat wahrscheinlich mit Mr. google nach Videos gesucht, dies hättest du auch selbst tun können!



Doch, er glaubt, ich glaube, und er hat wohl auch. 
Ist sein Kanal, und das Vid wurde heute hochgeladen.
Danke auch von mir für die Mühe!


----------



## allrounderab (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Jürgen warum denn nicht, kann sein, dass er Urlaub hat und einfach mal was gutes tun will. Ich habe ebenfalls kein Video gefunden, sonst hätte ich sicher auch nicht gefragt. 

Abschätzen habe ich ja gemacht, aber genauer nachfragen kostet auch nichts, ich stelle so wenige Fragen im AB, aber das was ich wissen möchte frage ich dann schon. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was dein Post mir sagen soll.

MfG
Aaron


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



allrounderab schrieb:


> Danke Hubert,



Danke zu sagen ist in der heutigen Gesellschaft auch nicht gerade selbstverständlich!#6#6#6




> Ps: da die Maschine ja die Arbeit macht braucht man ja auch nicht so ein langes Drahtstück, wie lange nehmt ihr die? reichen 10 cm?
> 
> Noch etwas vergessen zu fragen:
> Was hast du da in die Bohrmaschine gespannt? Einen selber gebogenen Nagel oder was? Was könnte man hierfür noch nutzen?


10cm reichen aus.
Ja ist ein Nagel, stärkeren harten Draht könntest du noch nehmen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Er hat wahrscheinlich mit Mr. google nach Videos gesucht, dies hättest du auch selbst tun können!


Meinsch?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Tatsache gerade wohl extra den Video gedreht, ich kanns kaum glauben!
Ich habe eben selbst gesucht und bin nur auf dein Video gestoßen, vor kurzem eingestellt
steht dabei (Vor einer Stunde)
Super finde ich sowas!

Jürgen


----------



## allrounderab (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Hubert für mich schon, ein bißchen Anstand schadet wohl niemandem, und ich denke, dass ist auch das Mindeste was du für deine Mühe erhalten solltest.
Ich kann den #6 nur an dich zurück geben. Wie schon gesagt eine sehr feine Sache von dir.

MfG
Aaron


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.
> [youtube1]_ZVrob5QYrI[/youtube1]


 
Also ich hab jetzt nicht verstanden wie Du den haken gemacht hast der in der Bohrmaschine steckt. Kannst Du bitte davon ein Video machen. Vielleicht auch wo ersichtlich ist wie man diesen im Bohrfutter befestigt!

|wavey:


----------



## bafoangler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nicht verstanden wie Du den haken gemacht hast der in der Bohrmaschine steckt. Kannst Du bitte davon ein Video machen. Vielleicht auch wo ersichtlich ist wie man diesen im Bohrfutter befestigt!
> 
> |wavey:



|supergri |supergri |supergri

Und wie das Kabel in die Steckdose gehört.|rolleyes

Aber top, dass Leute wie Hubert Videos machen, online stellen und so Wissen und Erfahrung für jeden zugänglich machen. Auch wenn in diesem Fall dem ambitionierten Bastler ein wenig Eigeninitiative gut zu Gesicht stände.
Spätestens nach dem ersten Vid war ja eigentlich alles klar.


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



bafoangler schrieb:


> |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Und wie das Kabel in die Steckdose gehört.|rolleyes
> 
> ...


 
Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können! 

Auch von meinerseite aus ein DANKE!

Aber ich das letzte mal 1000 Stück 26mm Schraubösen gekauft. Schande über mich!


----------



## Chiforce (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Um mich bafoangler anzuschließen, mal wieder ein Normteil für den weniger ambitionierten Bastler :-D


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nicht verstanden wie Du den haken gemacht hast der in der Bohrmaschine steckt. Kannst Du bitte davon ein Video machen. Vielleicht auch wo ersichtlich ist wie man diesen im Bohrfutter befestigt!
> 
> |wavey:



Könnte ich wenn ich wollte, will aber im Moment nicht.#c
Sobald ich mal Lust und Laune hab mach ich dir mal mal so eine bebilderte biege und einspann Anleitung.


Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr eigentlich wollt, als ich das Video machte hab ich mich eh grad im Keller rumgedrückt, da ging das so nebenher und passen tuts zu meinem Youtupekanal und zu meiner Homepage sowieso.


----------



## Chiforce (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr eigentlich wollt, als ich das Video machte hab ich mich eh grad im Keller rumgedrückt, da ging das so nebenher und passen tuts zu meinem Youtupekanal und zu meiner Homepage sowieso.



Ich finds super 
scheinbar für so Manchen nicht begreiflich, daß soetwas auch mal schnell nebenbei gemacht wird :m

|wavey:


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

@ west1

..........Hubert , danke für's Video , das geht ja echt "ratzfatz" mit den Ösen , und so gleichmäßig , .............schon auf TU gepostet ?

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*



diemai schrieb:


> .............schon auf TU gepostet ?



Nein Dieter, dazu ist mein englisch zu schlecht.
Du darfst es aber gerne dort einstellen.


----------



## stefano89 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

Wirklich beeindruckend, wie einfach und sauber das mit der Elektrobohrmaschine geht. Danke fürs Video.
Für den, der keine solche Bohrmaschine besitzt, gibts noch ne Alternative, die ich bisher bevorzugt habe, da man keine Zange braucht.
Man spannt die beiden Enden des Drahtes so in den Schraubstock, dass sie wie im Video eine U-Form ergeben. Nun nimmt man einen Metallstab in passendem Durchmesser, steckt ihn durch die Öse und Dreht quasi die zukünftige Öse, anstatt der Drahtenden. Geht mit solch spitz zulaufenden "Schraubendrehern ohne Schlitz" bzw ganz feinen Körnern, weiß nicht die fachmännische Bezeichnung. Sind halt feine Metallstäbe...ist auf jeden Fall schnell, und einfacher als eine Zange zu drehen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## allrounderab (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ösen für Wobbler bzw. Jerks rund bekommen*

@ Hubert

nochmals vielen Dank, ich habe das gestern mal getestet, funktioniert wirklich wunderbar, perfekte Ösen und das ganze richtig zügig, einfach Bombe.

@ all

wünsche euch schöne, ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachtstage


----------

